

Ask HN: What does it gain a founder if he gains 100M/revenue and loses his soul? - tesmar2

Was thinking on the words of Jesus Christ and how it relates to young guys/girls pursuing a startup in order to "make it big". Is it worth the sacrifice in health (both physical and spiritual), family relations, true friendships, etc etc if in the end, he gains a fat paycheck and the respect of others trying to do the same? The answer to "what does it gain" seems to point to "nothing"
======
volts
hypothetically speaking, 100M.

------
flexxaeon
devils advocate here...

founding a business requires selling your soul?

